# time to post my Iron Man Mk VI And Cylon Raider



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

It's A Moebius Two-fer!

Gents,
It's been a busy week. Like many of you, I often have multiple kits going on at the same time.

It's that rare time when I've also managed to finish a couple within days of each other.

No surprise to tell you that I've developed painting templates for both of these new kits. hopefully available soon

enjoy, discuss, dissect


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Where's that Squirrel?*

Here's another pic I thought came out well. I kept hoping a Squirrel would wander into the shot.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Just what the doctor ordered,another fantastic kit.Great job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Both look great. Did you do your own lighting for each of them or did you use one of the commercial kits? I can see a cord coming from the Raider at least.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great work on both kits! Always nice to complete newly released models so soon after they come out - mine are still sitting in the boxes!!!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Xenodyssey said:


> Both look great. Did you do your own lighting for each of them or did you use one of the commercial kits? I can see a cord coming from the Raider at least.


Xeno,
No lighting in the Iron Man.

The Cylon has just a basic 3mm red in front and whites in the back all 9v. I got this underway before a lot of those fancy circuits arrived on the market.

I'm sure the next one will have the roving eye


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info. The white plastic used in the Ironman does seem to stand out, even without lighting.

I'm on the fence about getting a lighting kit for the Raider, I could just go and light it the way you did yours...Then again, a roving eye would be cool.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job, great paint too


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great stuff, Lou!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Beautiful work Lou, as usual!!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job on both Lou. That second Iron Man shot from behind looks almost realistic. I'm not a big fan of Iron Man models but yours makes doing one tempting. Of course I am going to be doing on at SciFi U at the Fest in 3 weeks.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> Great job on both Lou. That second Iron Man shot from behind looks almost realistic. I'm not a big fan of Iron Man models but yours makes doing one tempting. Of course I am going to be doing on at SciFi U at the Fest in 3 weeks.


thanks for the kind words.

the one you'll be doing at WF is the first version. a fine kit, but not as nice as the new one

I oughta know, since I'm helping with the class

See ya there:wave:


----------

